# Removing Radios from XM account online?



## Terminator840

I am trying to remove a couple of XM radios that I don't use enough anymore from my account, but I will be keeping 2 radios active. I tryed to do it online but XM seems to only have add a radio options on there site.


Do I really have to call them to drop a radio off of my account?


----------



## barbie845

Yes you do have to call them....


----------



## Bill Broderick

If you are going to call them, I would either do so right away or I would wait a few days. Opie & Anthony's suspension is over tomorrow. If the customer service wait times are anything like they were when O&A fans were calling to complain and/or cancel the first day or two of the suspension, because of the same people calling to reinstate their subscription, then you probably don't want to be calling at the same time.


People who want to reinstate their subscriptions can't do so via the website or they will have to pay the activation fee. XM sent an e-mail to all of the people who had canceled, due to the suspension (which many assumed was really a firing), with an offer to waive the activation fee if they resubscribed. However, this needs to be done over the phone.


Depending on your billing cycle, waiting may or may not cost you anything. XM accounts are pre-paid for the month. When you cancel, the cancellation doesn't actually occur until the end of the billing cycle. So, unless your billng cycle ends between now and the time that you actually cancel, waiting a few days won't hurt you.


----------



## unbiased




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Terminator840* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am trying to remove a couple of XM radios that I don't use enough anymore from my account, but I will be keeping 2 radios active. I tryed to do it online but XM seems to only have add a radio options on there site.
> 
> 
> Do I really have to call them to drop a radio off of my account?



I just received my new Samsung Helix XM radio today to replace my old Delphi original SkyFi radio which has been on my main account since 2003.


When you call XM Radio, you will get their Voice Response Unit (VRU) asking you questions and offering option choices. I believe I chose "Manage your account" and waded through a few more voice prompts. I ultimately said something to the effect of "Speak to a Representative" and it finally connected me to a live support rep after being on hold for a little while.


All you have to do is explain to the rep that you are replacing your old radios with your new radios. Tell them the radio ID numbers of the old radios you wish to remove and the radio ID numbers of the new radios that are to take their place under the existing subscription account that you have now. The rep will simply delete your old radio ID's and add your new radio ID's in their place. There should be no charge or fees for this. It was free for me.


After they change it over for you, they will instruct you to have your radios turned on and tuned to channel 1 to receive the activation signals. After that, you are all set to go! Repeat, if you are just replacing radios on existing account, there should be no extra charges or fees! So don't let anyone try to charge you for this!


----------

